# Morel ELATE 6" vs Dyno and ScanSpeak?



## StylinLP38 (Oct 2, 2012)

Can anyone give a good educated guess how these Morel Elate 6" drives compare against the two winners of the 6" driver midrange shootout? Im up in the air which to buy for my new 2013 Subaru Forester. 2way

Dynaudio Esotar2 650 and the 
ScanSpeak Illuminator 7" Paper Cone Woofer 18WU/4741T-00


----------

